# 600's or 1000's



## Killertea08 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a 4x8 hydrohut grow tent. I was thinking of using 3-600w HPS air cooled lamps in there.  Is this overkill?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 30, 2011)

for 32sqft at 5000 lumens/sqft is 160,000 lumens. 600's give off around 90,000 to 95,000 lumens. Two 600 hundreds would give you 190,000 lumens which is enough.


----------



## Locked (Jun 30, 2011)

Not in my opinion......I run a 4x4 tent and run a 600w in a cool tube and a 400w in a standard reflector. I really wld like to run two 600's in a cool tube in there. I think that wld be sweet. 4x8 is dbl the sqr feet of mine...3 wld probably be spot on for that.  JMO


----------



## Locked (Jun 30, 2011)

pc is right bro....2 wld get you to the min.  My post was more geared towards overkill. I don't think 3 600's is overkill in the hands of a grower with some experience. jmo


----------



## Killertea08 (Jun 30, 2011)

OK Hamster Lewis sounds good I have a few grows under me I think I will try 3 600's and see what happens.


----------



## Locked (Jun 30, 2011)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> OK Hamster Lewis sounds good I have a few grows under me I think I will try 3 600's and see what happens.




Sounds good...let us know how it works out.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree with HL--I have 2 600W in a 3 x 6.5 space and do not believe it is overkill. While 2 600 watters are adequate, IMO, three would be better.


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 1, 2011)

Be cautious with the heat issue in taht small space.  I run (3) 600w in about 4.5' X 8' and heat is a big problem.  Or was until I popped for a mini-split.
(3) 600w in that space will give you some nice big, tight, sparkley buds, if that's what you're loking for.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jul 1, 2011)

i run a similar setup as hamster. i got a 600w and a 400w in cooltubes in my 4x4, if i were you i would rock out atleast 2 600s and a 400w, 3 600s would be great coverage in that area.


----------



## Locked (Jul 1, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Be cautious with the heat issue in taht small space.  I run (3) 600w in about 4.5' X 8' and heat is a big problem.  Or was until I popped for a mini-split.
> (3) 600w in that space will give you some nice big, tight, sparkley buds, if that's what you're loking for.



I agree but he is gonna run CO2 so higher temps are a good thing I believe.





			
				Rusty Gribble said:
			
		

> i run a similar setup as hamster. i got a 600w and a 400w in cooltubes in my 4x4, if i were you i would rock out atleast 2 600s and a 400w, 3 600s would be great coverage in that area.



I gotta talk the wife into letting me get another 600 in a cool tube for the tent. 2 600's in there wld be the bomb.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 4, 2011)

I have 2, 1k's in a 4x8. Day 7. I went back to using magnum hoods. I will toss some pics up, if you want. Think 18 in there.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 5, 2011)

im slowly building a 5x7 and going to put in 2-600w air cooled lights with a 250 cooltube. i think this will work good. lol i hope. 
hamster dont cool tubes give hot spots? ive heard some bad about hot spots ? what you say about that?


----------

